# "Analog Type" Option in HDTV Setup Menu



## BoisePaul

What's it for? If you go to Menu-6-7 (HDTV Setup), one of the options there is "Analog Type". Options include "Offair" and "Cable", among others. This points to the ViP211 having an analog NTSC tuner that we cannot (or aren't allowed to) use. The manual makes no mention of this that I could find in a quick flip through it. Why on earth would you be able to change this setting which is meaningless if there's no analog tuner?


----------



## James Long

Not really "analog" type but antenna type. The other options are channel schemes cable systems use. The 211 is not capable of receiving "analog" television.

It's almost like finding the "Easter eggs" on a DVD to find the little graphics errors on a new receiver.


----------



## BoisePaul

I'm thinking that the option shouldn't even be there at all. The tuner is supposedly an 8VSB/ATSC tuner, so it wouldn't be able to receive anything other than off-air anyhow. Most cable systems use some flavor of QAM for digital channels, so an 8VSB tuner wouldn't be able to tune it even with the selector.


----------



## Fifty Caliber

Curious question, does this setting change the RF output? It's my understanding that on the 222 you will be able to designate which UHF antenna or cable channels the RF output displays on. Perhaps this feature was, mistakenly?, added to the 411/211.


----------



## James Long

The difference between cable and UHF on the output is set on the modulator screen. I don't see a value in the setting ... unless one has an ATSC cable system.


----------

